# GM bulletin/PI No. for A/C compressor noise



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

FYI if you're wondering what he's talking about, its on the last page in the table of Dos and Don'ts.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never heard of an automatic transmission pump failure causing was too much pressure to blow out four filters. Pump failures result in low pressure so all of your clutch plates burn up. Pressure is controlled by the pressure regulator, quite a bit different than the pump. So never got that far after reading that. But fully comprehended the statement that GM won't pay for it.

Do you really need another tester for bluetooth? Any smart phone can do that and tell you what the problem is. And electric power steering won't work with a loose wire? That is certainly a revelation.

You won't die if your AC quits working, but will if that idler pulley bearing seizes and breaks that one drive belt if stuck in the middle of nowhere in sub-zero weather. GM really made it a b!tch to change that bearing. Then they went to an interference fit clutch plate where you have to buy a special puller. Not a darn reason why they couldn't standardized on that puller/installer. But keep on changing it, so far had to buy three of them.

Haven't looked at the Cruze yet, maybe will have to buy a forth if I keep it that long. Shims work really well for that all important clutch gap. Unlucky if that gap decreases causing constant drag, creates friction, even with the AC off, heats up and burns out the clutch coil. Worse if not caught in time, will burn out the compressor seal loosing all of your refrigerant. That is a job with R-134a, entire system has got to be flushed, new accumulator because any moisture in PAG oil creates acid that will eat the inside of the system apart. This is when the compressor has got to be removed to flush it out and drain it. Then that idler pulley bearing is peened in, another pain to replace.

Luckier if that clutch plate creeps out, magnetic force and no longer pull it in. Here is where peening that shaft becomes necessary so it will stay in place and where road salt really helps. Being unlucky is having a dealer out of warranty telling you need a new compressor to correct that.

Hope those stockholders are happy by saving a nut, a couple of shims and a retaining ring. About a nickels worth of parts. I am sure not happy with that.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

I work at a dealer and view these everyday. Don't sweat this unless it's an issue. Besides, the tech is required to look up all bulletins when performing any diagnostics on a vehicle. He'll see this if working on an A/C system. Besides, it helps them diagnose much quicker if there's a known cause for something that GM is aware of.

Just because there's a PI out there doesn't mean it's on every car. It coulbe be that a select few of compressors may have been faulty on the assembly line and was caught right away but 1 or 2 may have slipped through.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

My dealer wouldn’t even look at my ac compressor they said someone that works there had the same issue and put in 50 yes he told me 50 different ac compressors and ALL made the same noise. So they said that, that is how it was made and should be making a noise. I call BS


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

DCfromSTP said:


> My dealer wouldn’t even look at my ac compressor they said someone that works there had the same issue and put in 50 yes he told me 50 different ac compressors and ALL made the same noise. So they said that, that is how it was made and should be making a noise. I call BS



Is that noise there all the time, or just when the compressor is engaged?


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I hear it when the fans are off. when im at a red light I hear it every time. I have music louder so it dont bother me to often. when I turn the ac on with the snow flake pushed in then it goes away, altho I can still hear it just a little bit when I do that if the radio is off and im and a stand still.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Where is Stacy for the rescue? "I am sorry you are having this problem! Please take your car to the dealership so they can look at it" Sorry, I had to....


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, and knock on wood, no problems yet with a/c


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I have talk to Stacy already


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The sound actually shows up when the A/C is off. It's a sort of repetitive pulsing sound about once every 1/2 second. When you turn on the A/C for cooling the sound stops, which sounds kind of backward but it's true. My dealer is pretty good about taking customers seriously and they replaced my compressor but the sound didn't go away. I asked them about it again a couple of months later and somebody else had gone through the same thing. They replaced the compressor again and fixed it.

I'm not trying to raise any alarms but if somebody has the sound at least they know GM is aware and has a solution.

I find the GM Techlink newsletter pretty interesting. It's almost unbelievable how complicated the cars are and the obscure failure modes.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

DCfromSTP said:


> I have talk to Stacy already


I don't think you got my sarcasm...lol. I am convinced "Stacy" is a super computer. Because the same "Stacy" Is on all the forums. I doubt one person has time to respond to everyone's complaints on all of the GM forums. Just my .02


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I didnt but I do agree with you every post she has is the same. lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I don't think you got my sarcasm...lol. I am convinced "Stacy" is a super computer. Because the same "Stacy" Is on all the forums. I doubt one person has time to respond to everyone's complaints on all of the GM forums. Just my .02



iCruze2,
I am not a "super computer", I am a real person. I do work on multiple forums, Facebook and I also occasionally fill in on other forums when one of my coworkers are out of the office. I understand that some of the things that I say are redundant, but there is limited information that I am able to provide. I try to do everything that I can to assist anyone who has an issue or get you in contact with someone who will be able to assist you further. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The sound actually shows up when the A/C is off. It's a sort of repetitive pulsing sound about once every 1/2 second. When you turn on the A/C for cooling the sound stops, which sounds kind of backward but it's true. My dealer is pretty good about taking customers seriously and they replaced my compressor but the sound didn't go away. I asked them about it again a couple of months later and somebody else had gone through the same thing. They replaced the compressor again and fixed it.
> 
> I'm not trying to raise any alarms but if somebody has the sound at least they know GM is aware and has a solution.
> 
> I find the GM Techlink newsletter pretty interesting. It's almost unbelievable how complicated the cars are and the obscure failure modes.


Sounds like that interference fit clutch plate is set too tight, should be 20 mils. If not that, never lubricated the idler pulley bearing, noted to quiet down under compressor load. I really hate these Chinese bearings, seen a ton of them using some kind of greasy kid's stuff if any lubrication at all. But won't last long.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Old guy, would it be douchey if I brought this bulletin up to a manager or tech and say here's the confirmation, please fix it.

The reason dealers can't replicate is because the car has to be very warm (at least mine) for it to start making the noise. usually after driving it around all day.. The problem is when I drop it off, it sits for several hours and when they drive it, it's only around the block. (I've compared my mileage)

Do they have to change it even if they don't replicate? 
I've owned my car for 3 months and I don't like it sounding like it's from the 80's.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

DCfromSTP said:


> My dealer wouldn’t even look at my ac compressor they said someone that works there had the same issue and put in 50 yes he told me 50 different ac compressors and ALL made the same noise. So they said that, that is how it was made and should be making a noise. I call BS


Typical dealer response,,,,,"they all do that",,,,,,,,,,,what a bunch of BS


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> I work at a dealer and view these everyday. Don't sweat this unless it's an issue. Besides, the tech is required to look up all bulletins when performing any diagnostics on a vehicle. He'll see this if working on an A/C system. Besides, it helps them diagnose much quicker if there's a known cause for something that GM is aware of.
> 
> Just because there's a PI out there doesn't mean it's on every car. It coulbe be that a select few of compressors may have been faulty on the assembly line and was caught right away but 1 or 2 may have slipped through.


When was the last time that GM was aware of something, but didn't say anything about it unless pressed..hmmmm


----------



## albow77 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just want to throw this out there. I live in South Dakota and normally we do not need to run the AC in the spring but last week it got to 87 deg and I was driving to work on the interstate. I had a lite jacket on and still had the AC off. About half way to work -- 35 miles-- I noticed it was hot outside and I didn't even have the AC on. So I felt the vents and they were blowing cold air on low fan setting. I turned the fan to high and the cold air went away. So I then turned on the AC and it got alot colder and the MPGs really dropped. I was happy with the AC off and better MPGs so I turned it off again. ABout 10 miles down the road with the fan on low, there was cold air still coming out of the vents. It seems like the AC comp has to be spinning a bit in order to get the cold air. Could this be the same thing you are talking about??? The car is a 12 6m eco with 2800 miles on it and no noise of any sort -- just a little bit of cold air with the AC turned off.

What do you think.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The issues with poor temperature regulation have been reported by others and GM has developed new software for the HVAC control module. It is a separate issue from the A/C compressor noise. 

I have noticed a situation where my LS Cruze tends to do the opposite of what your's is doing. In my car, if I have the A/C off and simply use fresh air (temp know all the way down) to cool the car, all is well. But if I use the heat and then change my mind and turn the temp knob back to coolest setting it will continue to blow warm air for at least 10 minutes before cooling down. I don't know if it's a software problem or a blend door issue. The Cruze HVAC system is different from most cars.


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey so I think my car has this AC Compressor issue.

I noticed it about 2 days after I picked up my car on 4/3/12. When I first drive off after I've started the car it occurs shortly after I shift into 2nd gear (or when I get up a certain RPM which I can't remember at this time). I can hear what sounds like the AC compressor's clutch engaging with the pulley/drive belt when it calls for AC but the AC button is actually off. Also I've been keeping the fan speed control in the off position or on first setting since it's been pretty cool out here in Southern California lately. Again, this noise happens every time I drive off regardless of the AC being on or the fan speed control being set to off or on any speed.

Anyone notice this with their car?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a different sound. I think you're hearing the ABS self test. The sound referenced in the techlink article is a repetitive swooshing or pulsting sound that goes away when you turn on the A/C button.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Just had mine replaced today. The noise is a low pitched rumble, you can only hear it at idle or just slightly off idle, the noise pulses and changes with engine speed, you can feel a roughness in the engine when it makes the noise, if you turn the A/C on it goes away immediately , then you shut it off and it slowly returns.


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> That's a different sound. I think you're hearing the ABS self test. The sound referenced in the techlink article is a repetitive swooshing or pulsting sound that goes away when you turn on the A/C button.


Thanks Dale. You're exactly right. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kNewc (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey do you still have that issue?


----------

